# If you like tattoos ...



## Doc

Amazing ink! Okay okay, the 43 girls are nice also...

http://thechive.com/2014/11/13/if-you-like-tattoos-get-in-here-43-photos-2/


----------



## luvs

i'm lookin' fer similar- on my arm.


----------



## Galvatron

I could use up some ink on them


----------



## Umberto

http://my-grave-is-temporary.tumblr.com/tagged/tattoos


----------



## luvs

gorgeous images--


----------



## Umberto

Anyone else inked? I got a late start as I never found any I could live with. I liked this (Celtic Compass Rose) and got it done this summer, then added the thistle later. I've got a Celtic wolf I'm thinking of putting on my left shoulder and should be done. I like odd numbers, three should be just right and can't see getting 5 unless something special happened. I dunno? 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

i got a compliment on my 2 earlier, tonite. that was kind of them.


----------



## Kane

If only tats would last. So many of them lose the color and just turn into black blobs after a few years. Bummer.


----------



## JEV

...and when it doesn't work out? "_No problem, dude. I just won't charge you the full price. Hey...you got any more of that weed??? That's some good shit."_


----------



## Umberto

I've seen these mistakes and makes you wonder - the guy I go to won't do anyone drunk or off the street. You have to make an appointment and usually a month out. There are several artist work for him and they even have easels set up and paint during lull time. He also does free tune ups and have heard him talk about doing coverup work, at a discount, for stuff other people messed up. 

It's a personal choice and if you don't like tattoos, don't get one. I've seen a lot of older guys with faded tats, old school tats, and never question one's motives. 

http://picknickbasket.tumblr.com/post/121963587270


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> ...and when it doesn't work out? "_No problem, dude. I just won't charge you the full price. Hey...you got any more of that weed??? That's some good shit."_



really~ damn. if they screwed my ink or piercing, 'weed', as u put that, would not be on my plate.

i despise drugs, & would prefer to die than use one. i luv tattoos & piercings. so i'm me. & drugs-- they're drugs. tattoos, they're ink. extreme differentiation. tattoos- they're impressions of things that matter to a person.


----------



## luvs

i'm sick of those that hate tattoos commenting on them. title clearly says, 'if you like tattoos'--


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> Amazing ink! Okay okay, the 43 girls are nice also...
> 
> http://thechive.com/2014/11/13/if-you-like-tattoos-get-in-here-43-photos-2/



I don't.  End of story.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> i'm sick of those that hate tattoos commenting on them.* title clearly says, 'if you like tattoos'--*



Possible, or maybe it's the one wearing the tat that caught the Doc's eyeball.  

To each their own, for sure.  Far be it from me to question other's motive's in the ink department. I could not care less.  However, many times I see folks with mucho dinero of tats all over them paying for their grocs with my (and others) financed EBT cards.  I have to question the piss poor life's decisions going on there, eh?  But, I tend to be funny like that.  

Just saying.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jimbo said:


> I don't.  End of story.



I guess that's me too.


----------



## Adillo303

I have no idea how much tattoos cost, I think they are expensive. Anyway, I see these beautiful tattoos on peoples back and wonder what would move someone to pay to have something that beautiful put someplace they cannot see it.


----------



## luvs

so ink's not for you. nor would be piercing. i happen to luv ink & piercings; & cannot really grasp how that would affect you. look away if ink upsets you. that said, it's personal. for me; for many. there would be those that show their ink, & those that ink to keep in their mind. not to impress ppl. i cannot think of ppl that have not in some way modified themselves-- ink, piercings, hair-tint, sugaring, shaving, hair-cuts, aspirin, ....... i could continue, although i already won. tell me you have not, in various mannerisms, put something into or onto yourself. be that an ibuprofen, or be that hairspray.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> so ink's not for you. nor would be piercing. i happen to luv ink & piercings; & cannot really grasp how that would affect you. look away if ink upsets you. that said, it's personal. for me; for many. there would be those that show their ink, & those that ink to keep in their mind. not to impress ppl. i cannot think of ppl that have not in some way modified themselves-- ink, piercings, hair-tint, sugaring, shaving, hair-cuts, aspirin, ....... i could continue, although i already won. tell me you have not, in various mannerisms, put something into or onto yourself. be that an ibuprofen, or be that hairspray.



I agree, to each their own. Could not agree more as long as it does not affect others. 

Firstly, I do not look away.  I stare and gawk.  It is what I do.   Shopping trips to WalMart tend to be very entertaining for me.

Secondly, I never use hairspray  but I do use Ibuprofen once in a while

While my name is Butch I also have a butch haircut.  Some folks think that is a strange coincidence. If I was also a lesbian, that would be really weird.  :big grin:


----------



## luvs

that was not meant for you, TR. excuse me while my boyfriend & me snuggle. i despise that store, & have not gone there in over near-20 years, BTW, & refuse to shop there. have a great one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have personal reasons for not liking tattoos.  But to each their own.  If other people like them, great for them.  To me it represents allot of what I despise about my ex wife.  They represent a months worth of groceries while me and the kids starve.  They represent fuel in the fuel tank to get to and from work.  They represent me staying home with the kids with barely any food in the house while my ex travels 3 hours to get a tattoo.  They represent me having to sell my snowmachine so my ex can get another tattoo.   

Like I said, I have my reasons to not like tattoos but if others like em that's fine with them but I can think of many other practical uses to spend my hard earned money on.


----------



## Kane

Color me ill informed, but what does an average size, average detail tat cost?


----------



## Umberto

You make your choices and what works for you is good on you. 
Mine were not that expensive but then I could afford more but 
not interested in sleeves. The same can be said for spending hard
earned money buying guns, fishing rods, motorcycles, cars, clothes,
vacations and dinners out. What people do with their money is
their business. I have no more f's to give.


----------



## Umberto

My man charges $100 an hour but mine were in the $60 range. 
He's considered one of the better in the area and has been in the
same shop since 97. He even flies to the Midwest to do work.
Cops and military get a discount. Maybe that's why he charged
me less, he never said.


----------

